# My dream gun finally, what a suprise!!  Question though. Updated



## M80 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have always wanted a ruger redhawk 44mag. since I was a little boy seeing my dad with one. Well I pastor a church and one of our members has a gun collection that I didn't know about until 7 months ago. I asked him if he had a 44mag and he said he had a couple. I told him if he ever sells any to let me know because there is no way I could ever aford a new one. He said ok and that was it. Monday night him and his wife swing by to drop a couple presents off to my children and he says here is yours. As I unwrapped my gift he says "I know what your about to say about this gift that you cannot take it but I want leave unless you do". So I unwrap it and my jaw drops to the floor and of course I say "I can't take this from you". He said "The Lord laid it on his heart to give it to me", so I gladly took it with tears in my eyes. I am an avid bow hunter and haven't killed a deer with a gun since 06 but have always wanted a 44mag. to take with me. If I could kill a deer with a pistol at 50 to 60 yards what a wonderful accomplishment that would be. So I'm very blessed and thankful to finally have my dream pistol. 

Hear is the question. I have some big hands, what would be a good finger groved handle that would fit my big hands. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## blt152 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out midwayusa.com. Look at the Pachmayr or Hogue grips for your model Ruger.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 25, 2013)

My Ruger does pretty well with Hogue .  Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 25, 2013)

I will second the Hogue recommendations.  They are bit thinner than the ones that are on there, but they fit the hand well.

Now, since you have a little bit more cash on hand since you don't need to buy a revolver, you should look into getting some wood grips for it.  Hogue makes some good ones of those too.

http://www.getgrip.com/main/overview/fancy.html


----------



## frankwright (Dec 25, 2013)

That is a nice gun and a very good present. I am sure it means even more to you because it was a true gift.

The grips on it are pretty big but if you want finger grooves both Hogue and Pachmayr make a rubber finger groove grip that you might like.
Keep in mind the Redhawk like yours uses a different size grip than the Super Redhawk just so you get the right ones.


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 25, 2013)

I second the Hogue grips...they are beautiful and functional.  Congratulations on a true gift and great gun.  Now the next logical progression is a .44 lever action.


----------



## M80 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the info. I'll defiantly be looking at what y'all have recommended.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a set of Hogue monogrips for a redhawk.  They are still in the package.  PM me an address and I will be glade to send them to you, but it will be late next week before I am back in town.
They came to me free and I figured sooner or later someone would want them


----------



## M80 (Dec 26, 2013)

SASS249 said:


> I have a set of Hogue monogrips for a redhawk.  They are still in the package.  PM me an address and I will be glade to send them to you, but it will be late next week before I am back in town.
> They came to me free and I figured sooner or later someone would want them



PM sent and thank you so very much.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 1, 2014)

IMHO, the grips on it are perfect for the gun.   Keeps recoil down.   Try it before getting different ones.  I went through a lot of grips before finding that one.


----------



## no7fish (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm also a fan of those Pachmayr grips.  I'd try them first.  I like that specific style with no grooves for my TC's over any of the grooved ones.

And that's a very nice shooter.  You should be happy with that for many years to come.


----------



## M80 (Jan 7, 2014)

I just wanted to tell SASS249 thank you so much for the grips. You are a top notch man in my book. I love this grip. It just feels right. Thank you again and everyone for the info. Oh yea, I missed my first shot last week. It was a long shot free handed for sure for me. 62yards but it felt like I was a kid again. I haven't shot at a deer with a gun since 2006 seeing I love bow hunting, but I'm going to make it a to do list this season.


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad you can use them


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 8, 2014)

It looks great!

SASS249, you are a good man.

As for the miss, I hadn't missed a deer for over 10 years with my bow or a rifle/muzzleloader, which is why I gave handgunning a try.  Missed my first one and I have been hooked ever since.

I have also had to let the biggest buck I have ever seen in the woods walk because I couldn't get on him with my handgun.  It would have been a chip shot with a rifle.  But, that is why I love using a handgun.  It makes deer hunting challenging again.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 8, 2014)

It looks as though GOD blessed you and your church member as well. Love the story and congrats on the gun.


----------



## M80 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 9, 2014)

Great story. Nice pistol too.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2014)

That is an amazing gift...........but I believe the Gentleman that gave it to you felt as much if not more blessings than you did during the transfer of Ownership

AWESOME!!


----------



## M80 (Jan 9, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> That is an amazing gift...........but I believe the Gentleman that gave it to you felt as much if not more blessings than you did during the transfer of Ownership
> 
> AWESOME!!



I agree, I know the meaning of it is more blessed to give than to receive.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 16, 2014)

blt152 said:


> Check out midwayusa.com. Look at the Pachmayr or Hogue grips for your model Ruger.



There you go..


----------

